# International Backhoe hydraulic problem



## bthomas (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a 3444 International tractor with a 3121 backhoe on it that I just bought. When I tried it out the backhoe would bog down the engine when I used it. I flushed everything and changed the canister filter and the spin on filter for the hydrostatic and refilled the two units. It still bogs down when i use it. I noticed a manual push pull valve on the fender and when I push the valve down the hydraulics work much better, the steering works better too, but the boom will not swing left or right until I pull the valve back up then it will swing with out pulling the motor down but all of the other controls bog it down. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chuck2717 (Jun 12, 2016)

hydraluics diaghram for 1965 3414 backhoe


----------



## bthomas (Sep 11, 2011)

Actually I found out that it was not a hydraulic issue but an engine issue. Lost compression and didn't have enough power to work both pumps effectively


----------



## mcclupm (Feb 22, 2017)

I actually found my problem and it wasn't the hydraulics. Very little compression on two cylinders had to rebuild the engine, it just didn't have enough power to work those two pumps.


----------

